# Door warning light is on but door is closed?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pull the door panel off and look for electrical connections. One of them is unplugged.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

obermd said:


> Pull the door panel off and look for electrical connections. One of them is unplugged.


I have the door panel off, where exactly am I looking for a connection? Only one I am aware of is for the window button


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just reread your initial post - is it both rear windows not rolling down or just the back left?


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

obermd said:


> I just reread your initial post - is it both rear windows not rolling down or just the back left?


both rear windows will not roll down. And the rear left is noticed as open all the time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you checked the fuses? I believe there is a fuse that controls the power to the rear windows. As for the door sensor, that's embedded in the pillar near the bottom of the door.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ahh Em . the door latch is the sensor .


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Alright everybody, ober had the solution. Although it did seem like the door jam sensor, it was actually a 30a fuse for the windows up under the hood. Weird that a fuse would cause the error read outs on the screen but I am glad it was a simple fix. Thanks for yalls replies.


----------

